# Ceramic bulbs keep blowing



## JonRDS2484 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, I have a 6x3x3 viv sectioned into 2 parts, I have my boa in the one half and my retic in the other. I have two separate thermostats and two separate 250w ceramic heat bulbs but both bulbs keep blowing. Sometimes they last days, sometimes a week but never much longer. I have tried different make bulbs, different power socket, different bulb holders but they still keep blowing. I have also extended the cable and dropped the bulb down lower so it doesn't need to get that hot to heat area but they are still blowing. At the moment I have normal 150w reflector bulbs heating both sections and they have been fine for a few weeks now but ceramic bulbs just keep blowing. The only thing I haven't changed is the thermostats, they are the £10 ones from china but I have the same stat and ceramic bulb in my 5x2x2 viv that as been working perfect for a year now. Has anyone else had similar problem? Any feedback would be much appreciated as it is costing me a fortune in ceramic heat lamps. Thanks


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

it seems you have ruled out everything except the Stat...that's the thing with cheap Chinese imports, they are hit and miss, sumtimes they work, sumtimes they don't, but more importantly, they often do not conform to UK/EU safety standards

it sounds to me like the stat is at fault, and it could be a potentially dangerous fault (fire hazard) ... all to often, chinese imports contain plastics which do not conform to EU/UK safety standards (ie should be self-extinguishing)


try a UK stat, habistat or microclimate are a good bet, I recon you wont have any further problems...

sometimes dodgy wiring can cause lights/heaters to blow, and that's probably what has happened with the stat, either its wired up a bit wrong, or its just been made badly (quite likely for a Chinese import)...either way, its a potential fire hazard


----------



## JonRDS2484 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I will try changing the stat as I'm running out of options. I'm just concerned that the two stats have worked perfect for years with heat mats and the one in my 5ft viv is the same chinese one and has been Working perfect for over a year. I forgot to mention that the viv is in my conservatory which gets quite cool of and evening, could it be that the bulbs are trying to hard to heat the viv and blowing due to over heating? Would a AHS heater be better for a bigger vivarium? Thanks


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

running them full power does reduce their lifespan, but not by that much, repeated blow outs almost always means dodgy wiring/faulty electronics

what temp does your conservatory get to in the early morning? (if its cold in their in the evening, then it will be much much colder early morning) if its anything like ours, I couldn't imagine trying to keep it heated with a ceramic tbh, AHS probably is a better idea...you really need to know what is going on with the temps tho, get a minimum/maximum thermometer, coz early morning 4/5am is when its coldest


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

One thing to check as it's a very common problem is the middle contact in the bulb holder.
I know you have replaced the holder but it's such a common problem that it's probably the same for both holders.
Bend the middle contact outwards towards the ceramic bulb and try one of the old ceramics in it.
The problem is that the middle contact on a ceramic doesn't stick out as proud as a normal bulb so either don't work from the start or don't make a good contact so after a short while loose contact and appear to be blown.


----------

